# IDET 2007 Czech Republic Defence Exhibition pictures gallery



## armyreco (May 6, 2007)

Hello members,

Here is the laste photographs report of Army Recognition magazine during the Defence Exhibition IDET 2007 to Czech Republic, Brno.






More pictures to the news page of Army Recognition site, New Photographs report :
http://www.armyrecognition.com/News/Index_news_UK.htm

Greetings.

Alain


----------

